# Inobulbon (Dendrobium) munificum



## Inguna (Jun 7, 2011)

This is the first flowering of my Inobulbon (Dendrobium) munificum. Not too impressive comparing to pictures that I have seen on web, but you have to start somewhere... 
Very intriguing plant with 'hairy' pseudobulbs. Inflorescence is branched. Flowers don't fully open, petals from outside are pale. So far I didn't detect any fragrance.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2011)

Cool. I'd better check mine to see if it will bloom soon. Only I have the name as Polybulbon. I wonder which one is correct.


----------



## valenzino (Jun 7, 2011)

The flowers open in the morning and close at night :sob:

so depending on the hours and light they will be more or less open!
One of my fovourites...right name is Inobulbon.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 7, 2011)

nice interesting one... one of my friends is looking for this...


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 7, 2011)

That is quite different! I like the pseudobulbs.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 8, 2011)

Indeed, different and interesting flowers!!! Jean


----------



## Ray (Jun 8, 2011)

I had mine for years without blooming, and then this:





and from the back:





and then it succumbed to a late propane delivery the next winter.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 8, 2011)

Both are very nice.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2011)

Very interesting, thanx for posting.


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 8, 2011)

Very interesting about the hairy pseudobulbs!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh my, Ray! What a disappointment! That was stunning.


----------



## Inguna (Jun 9, 2011)

valenzino said:


> The flowers open in the morning and close at night :sob:


Yes, you are right! :rollhappy:



> I had mine for years without blooming, and then this...and then it succumbed to a late propane delivery the next winter.


What a pity Ray! You must have had a big specimen already!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 9, 2011)

Very beautiful!!!!! Yes, internet photos are not representative sometimes... Also I almost acquire this in a purchase I did some months ago, but I put it out of the order..... Maybe I should have bought it...lol


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 9, 2011)

How big is the plant exactly? And what are the culture requirements? Thanks..


----------



## Inguna (Jun 10, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> How big is the plant exactly? And what are the culture requirements? Thanks..


I think it is a medium size plant, surely not a small one. The biggest bulb of my plant is about 7cm tall, remaining leave -16cm long. But plants of this species can grow bigger, well grown bulbs have 2-3 leathery leaves at the apex. Inflorescence is branched and can reach 50cm in length. Anyway, I have seen mature specimens only on web. 
As for culture requirements - they are not too difficult to fullfil. Intermediate/warm (but not hot), with cooler wintering. Regular watering in summer and drier in winter. Good to moderate light, not direct sun.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks, Inguna


----------



## Paphiolive (Jun 17, 2013)

For blooming, there are some method or process in greenhouse?

I have 9 plants in my greenhouse.
I lived during 13 years in New Caledonia. I left this island 20 years ago.
When I went to central's mountain in trekking, I saw the big plant in wet forest. I remembered that the blooming was in july (cool season) and december (hot season) in the altitude near 900 or 1000 meters).
Thanks for your reply.
I search some photos in situ.

Olivier


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2013)

Paphiolive said:


> For blooming, there are some method or process in greenhouse?
> 
> I have 9 plants in my greenhouse.
> I lived during 13 years in New Caledonia. I left this island 20 years ago.
> ...


Mine's in spike now. I grow it intermediate temperature and medium light. Water less in Winter.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 18, 2013)

very interesting bulbs


----------

